# Falcao lascia il Manchester United, è ufficiale. Torna al Monaco.



## Louis Gara (24 Maggio 2015)

Come riporta Di Marzio, Van Gaal ha congedato Radamel Falcao dallo United "E' un grande professionista e gli auguro il meglio". Il colombiano rientra quindi dal prestito in terra inglese, e torna al Monaco. Aspettando la sua prossima destinazione.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2015)

Falcao indosserà la maglia del Milan il prossimo anno.
O lui, o Cavani.
ma secondo me arriva Falcao con Menez al Monaco...


----------



## ralf (24 Maggio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Falcao indosserà la maglia del Milan il prossimo anno.
> O lui, o Cavani.
> ma secondo me arriva Falcao con Menez al Monaco...



Speriamo di no,Falcao è un altro Torres,meglio Martial di Falcao...


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Maggio 2015)

Questa mattina Falcao ha riportato queste frasi su Instagram : "Cambiare la propria vita, prendere decisioni importanti non è facile ma ci sono momenti in cui le scelte vanno fatte. Si deve rischiare!"


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Maggio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Questa mattina Falcao ha riportato queste frasi su Instagram : "Cambiare la propria vita, prendere decisioni importanti non è facile ma ci sono momenti in cui le scelte vanno fatte. Si deve rischiare!"



Rischio rossonero?


----------



## juventino (24 Maggio 2015)

Se non abbassa quella follia del suo ingaggio resterà a marcire a Montecarlo.


----------



## Snake (24 Maggio 2015)

un rottame


----------



## juventino (24 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> un rottame



Beh è chiaro che sia un giocatore da recuperare visto l'infortunio che ha avuto e la pessima idea di andare in una squadra piena di concorrenti in attacco come lo United di quest'anno, ma ancora non lo darei per finito. Tornasse ad avere una condizione appena decente sarebbe sempre un signor attaccante.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> un rottame



giocare in premier non aiuta, visti i ritmi. 

ma è davvero messo così male a livello fisico ? l'ho seguito pochissimo quest'anno.


----------



## Marilson (25 Maggio 2015)

ho sentito dire a molti, qui in UK, che fin dall'inizio il Manchester Utd aveva capito che non lo avrebbe voluto riscattare e ha fatto di tutto per metterlo in condizione di fare male. Per me è ancora il fenomeno dell'Atletico. Considerando come siamo messi, sarebbe da rischiare


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ho sentito dire a molti, qui in UK, che fin dall'inizio il Manchester Utd aveva capito che non lo avrebbe voluto riscattare e ha fatto di tutto per metterlo in condizione di fare male. Per me è ancora il fenomeno dell'Atletico. Considerando come siamo messi, sarebbe da rischiare



C'era anche l'obbligo dopo tot. presenze o sbaglio ?


----------



## Serginho (25 Maggio 2015)

Falcao non c'entra nulla col calcio inglese, e' fatto per il calcio latino, ritmi piu' bassi e piu' tatticismo. Anni fa in un'intervista affermo' che il suo sogno di quando era piccolo, era giocare in Italia e dentro di se' sapeva che un giorno ci avrebbe giocato. 
Io lo prenderei al volo!


----------



## Gas (25 Maggio 2015)

A me Falcao non convince, e visto che ha un ingaggio pazzesco preferirei rischiare sul altri nomi.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Maggio 2015)

se arriva non ci sputo sopra! ma prefersico cavani! ma tanto non arriveranno nessuno dei due..


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2015)

Grande centravanti, lo prenderei al volo. Dopo infortuni cosi gravi alle ginocchia l'anno successivo è sempre difficile, il prossimo anno per me si riscatta, ovunque vada.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Grande centravanti, lo prenderei al volo. Dopo infortuni cosi gravi alle ginocchia l'anno successivo è sempre difficile, il prossimo anno per me si riscatta, ovunque vada.


Sarebbe un rischio enorme, ma se sta bene è inferiore solo a Suarez secondo me. Il valore del giocatore è indiscutibile, bisogna vedere se è ancora il crack di Porto e Monaco o la versione sbiadita di Manchester.


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Grande centravanti, lo prenderei al volo. Dopo infortuni cosi gravi alle ginocchia l'anno successivo è sempre difficile, il prossimo anno per me si riscatta, ovunque vada.



Concordo in pieno. Chi lo prende fa il colpo dell'estate .


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Maggio 2015)

secondo me in serie A potrebbe fare sfracelli anche con una gamba sola. 

dipende dalla voglia che ha. 
se è bollito di testa tipo torres no, il suo mi sembra solo un problema fisico, mentalmente mi sembra ancora un calciatore e non un ex.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2015)

Pazzini, Matri, destro tutti insieme possono si e no spazzolare i capelli di Falcao..dopo anni di cotanta pochezza c'è davvero qualche tifoso del Milan che storcerebbe il naso davanti a Falcao?!...ma robe da matti...ci meritiamo i colpi del geometra..Toni in prestito va bene?


----------



## hiei87 (25 Maggio 2015)

Non verrà mai, e anche venisse, non è detto che farebbe bene. Ma quanto fomenterebbe il Tigre...


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2015)

io lo prenderei al volo


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io lo prenderei al volo



Certamente che il confronto con Matri/Destro/Pazzini non esiste proprio.
Ma se esiste la minima possibilita di avere lo svedese ogni altro attacante che arrivera mi fara storcere il naso


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Certamente che il confronto con Matri/Destro/Pazzini non esiste proprio.
> Ma se esiste la minima possibilita di avere lo svedese ogni altro attacante che arrivera mi fara storcere il naso



Quando prendemmo Ibra, gettammo altri 20 milioni per Bingo Bingo amico meu... magari a sto giro, oltre a Ibra, come attaccante di contorno prendono proprio Falcao 

Con Falcao-Ibra si vince il campionato già al girone di andata


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2015)

Al posto di quel cesso di Madzukic prederei questo tutta la vita..

Fa parte pure della Doyen, cosa stiamo aspettando???

Falcao e Kondobgia vuol dire che si inizia a fare sul serio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Maggio 2015)

Anzichè perder tempo appresso a Madzukic o come cavolo si scrive, andrei a prendermi di corsa Falcao se quanto millantano in società sia minimamente vero.


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quando prendemmo Ibra, gettammo altri 20 milioni per Bingo Bingo amico meu... magari a sto giro, oltre a Ibra, come attaccante di contorno prendono proprio Falcao
> 
> Con Falcao-Ibra si vince il campionato già al girone di andata



E una coppia che ci farebbe arrivare tranquillamente in champions ma non vincere lo scudetto. La Juve rischia di schierare una coppia Tevez-Cavani (o chi per lui) e sono nettamente superiori in tutte le zone del campo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2015)

Io su Falcao ci andrei cauto. Quello visto a Manchester dopo il suo infortunio era praticamente un ex-calciatore sui livelli di Pazzini. Diverse gare dove mi sono quasi commosso a vedere che lui viaggiava proprio a velocita diversa dai altri 21 in campo.

Se si riprende e un gran bel colpo, ma se e realmente quello del ultima stagione allora e assolutamente da evitare considerando il prezzo e l'eta. Preferirei mille volte un Ibra 34-enne


----------

